# Good day of riding!



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

Went riding in this good weather with the buddys and went off in a hole we all tried and smoked all of our belts i broke a cv shaft and one of my buddys broke 2 cv shafts turned out to be a good day!!!!!


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

ooooo those days suck.... we were ridin in W.Va 2nd Time i'd ever been there and i hit a honduh in the a$$ while playing in a creek and cracked my radiator(sp) and we were 70+ miles away from our motel... finally found sobody with some black pepper and put in there and stopped the lil hole up until we made it home...gotta love those old timey remedys


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

O yea i had nothin but fun hopefully i get her rollin again this comin weekend if my front diff and screwed!!


----------



## 05bforce750 (Jan 7, 2010)

good luck with that man


----------



## 07limegreenbrute (Dec 29, 2009)

Im gonna hope for the best thats all i can do


----------



## MeanGreen198 (Apr 28, 2009)

Hey 07limegreen, I'm not that far from y'all over here in Katy, TX. Move a few months ago to the west side of houston/ where do y'all ride over this way?


----------



## Polaris425 (Dec 16, 2004)

:worthless:


----------



## Deezz22 (Sep 16, 2009)

05bforce750 said:


> ooooo those days suck.... we were ridin in W.Va 2nd Time i'd ever been there and i hit a honduh in the a$$ while playing in a creek and cracked my radiator(sp) and we were 70+ miles away from our motel...* finally found sobody with some black peppe**r* and put in there and stopped the lil hole up until we made it home...gotta love those old timey remedys


i gotta know this one??????


----------



## BlackBeast (Nov 12, 2009)

:worthless:


----------

